# PGCE Dubai



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello all, 

I am thinking about doing PGCE in Dubai. 

Is anybody doing the PGCE in dubai and can you please share your experience? 

Thanks a lot 
Sarah


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

Nobody??


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes I've done it.
What do you want to know. Best to PM.


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

lxinuk said:


> Yes I've done it.
> What do you want to know. Best to PM.


Have sent you a PM . Thanks!!


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

I've trained a few people doing it...


----------



## Sarraah (Feb 14, 2015)

I know sunderland university and Gems school. Both of them give pgce in Dubai. Sunderland is distant learning which I don't really prefer. 


Could you please tell me for which uni you have trained them?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sarraah said:


> I know sunderland university and Gems school. Both of them give pgce in Dubai. Sunderland is distant learning which I don't really prefer. Could you please tell me for which uni you have trained them?


If you do it through a school like Gems you will likely be tied into a work contract -beware the same print - that posting could be anywhere!


----------

